# [Xorg] Écran bizarre au démarrage de Rxvt-Unicode [RÉSOLU]

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire une installation toute fraîche de Gentoo. Il n'y a aucun problème, sauf quand je lance urxvt. J'ai un gros problème d'affichage. Je suis obligé de redémarrer Xorg, mais le problème reviens toujours en ouvrant urxvt.

Comment résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Tue Feb 22, 2011 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Aurais-tu une carte intel? (GM45?)

----------

## barul

M'étonnerais que ce soit dû à urxvt

----------

## Damiatux

@ Poussin : J'ai une vieille x600 PRO de ATi.

@ Cr0k : Pourtant, ça se passe seulement après le démarrage de urxvt. Toutes les autres applications installées s'affichent correctement.

----------

## barul

Ouais mais moi j'ai toujours plein d'urxvt d'ouverts, avec une nvidia + blob, j'ai jamais eu ce genre de soucis

----------

## xaviermiller

Que donne le log de X.org ?

Y a-t-il assez de mémoire graphique ?

----------

## Damiatux

Voici la fin de mon log Xorg juste après le démarrage de urxvt :

```
[ 53495.840] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
```

J'ai 256 Mo de mémoire vidéo.

----------

## Poussin

ce message, c'est quand tu passes du graphique à la console, rien avant?

Et dans /var/log/message?

(si rien dans va log message, essaie de umount /sys/kernel/debug et retourne voir /var/log/message)

----------

## Damiatux

Oui, je viens de remarquer qu'il me dis ça quand je passe à la console.

J'ai rien non plus à propos du problème dans mon /var/log/messages et /sys/kernel/debug n'est pas monté.

----------

## Damiatux

Je viens de voir que c'est en fait à cause de conky que ça m'affiche ça.

----------

## Damiatux

Résolu grâce à ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865607.html

----------

